# Watts Per Square Foot by Building Type



## BirdGrave (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a resource (or a passage in the NEC) that provides typical watts per square ft of a building based upon building type and function?  I am aware of NEC 220.12 but that only accounts for lighting VA loads.  I am talking about the entire electrical load of the building by square foot.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## DLD PE (Mar 27, 2020)

Have you tried the IECC (International Energy Conservation Code)?

We typically use that for allowable wattages per square foot based on building type/usage.


----------



## Dude99 (Mar 27, 2020)

Or ASHRAE

https://elearning.ashrae.org/design-for-building-electrical-systems.html


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Mar 28, 2020)

if you are talking about watts per square area or the Lighting power density, that should be under the Energy Code and ASHRAE 90.1. Our HVAC engineer typically calculate those for his  energy calculations.


----------

